# Schwarz Ork



## Imbachar (20. Mai 2008)

Hi WAR Community,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schon weiß, die das beim Schwarzork mit dmg und offensive aussieht?

Also kann man mit denen 2H tragen und können die mit gewisser Punktverteilung (Skillung) auch moderaten schaden amchen???

danke shconma im vorraus 

MFG Imbachar


----------



## Mordenai (21. Mai 2008)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Hi WAR Community,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schon weiß, die das beim Schwarzork mit dmg und offensive aussieht?
> 
> ...



Jeder Tank einen Meisterschaftspfad (skilltree) bekommen, mit dem er Schaden austeilen kann.
Zum Thema Waffen:
Blackorcs
Und wie der Schwarzork, werden wohl auch alle anderen Tanks zwischen Einhandwaffe + Schild und Zweihandwaffe wählen können.

Wenn du Glück hast, werden in den nächsten Newslettern die Meisterschaftspfade der Grünhäute veröffentlicht, da diese zur Zeit im Fokus sind.


----------



## airace (2. Juni 2008)

ja hoffentlich machen sie auch ein wenig schaden, nicht so viel wie der spalter aber ein bischen, den so ein ork der sich hinter nem dicken schild versteckt...wer will das schon


----------



## Neelyv (3. Juni 2008)

Der Hauptunterschied zum Spaltaz ist natürlich der, dass der Spaltaz erstmal "warmlaufen" muss, um Stück für Stück mehr Schaden zu machen. Der Schwarzork arbeitet ja mit Schlagfolgen, dass heißt erst eine Atacke, durch die eine andere freigeschaltet wird...


----------



## Toork (4. Juni 2008)

Neelyv schrieb:


> Der Hauptunterschied zum Spaltaz ist natürlich der, dass der Spaltaz erstmal "warmlaufen" muss...




-WARMLAUFEN- hehe schön gesagt

Ich kenne das Sytem mit der Ankrifskette noch aus DAoC fande das sehr gut hat irgendwie spass gemacht war aber auch etwas wie lotto, zumindestens wenn man seine volge so abgestimmt hat das man zb warten muss bis man mal plockt oder pariert. Ist zb. ein schlag daneben gegangen musste man die combo wieder neu anfangen. Der werd treffsicherheit nahm so eine viel wichigere bedeutung ein.

Mehr schaden muss er doch gar nicht machen er lebt ja warscheinlich auch im durchschnitt länger also hat er mehr zeit schden zu machen. Das einzigste was anders ist, ist halt das es etwas länger dauert.


----------



## Grmik (7. Juni 2008)

Also Fakt ist :

Ein Schwarzork kann gleich 2händer tragen
1hand+schild hat halt mehr blocken aber nciht mehr Rüssi

2händer machen nicht wirklich viel mehr schaden wie 1hand+schild 

Ausserdem kannste dich auf 1hand+schild skillen oder halt tank oder 2hand

Schwarzork macht ganz gut schaden , DD machen zwar mehr, dafür haste aber auch mher HP etc


----------



## CriticaL Nero (30. Juni 2008)

Hey,
Schwarzorks, können zu, ich zitiere, "Kampfmaschienen" werden und je länger sie im Kampf sind desto mehr Schaden machen sie.
Sie können auch mehr Schaden als ein DD erreichen.

Schnapp dir n gutn Healer und du wirst dir im RvR keine Sorgen um deinen Damage machen müssen.

MfG
CriticaL

WAR is coming...


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Hey,
> Schwarzorks, können zu, ich zitiere, "Kampfmaschienen" werden und je länger sie im Kampf sind desto mehr Schaden machen sie.
> Sie können auch mehr Schaden als ein DD erreichen.



Ich bekomm gleich nen Anfall.....wie oft denn noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erst beim Chosen dann beim Gardisten, jetzt beim Schwarzork....bald haben wir alle Tanks durch.

Kampfmaschinen =|= mehr Damage als ein DD. 
Das ist nur deine Interpretation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ein Schwarzork der "um sich schlägt"  Kampfstiel=wilde Prügelei. 
Macht deshalb noch nicht mehr Damage als ein DD.

*je länger sie im Kampf sind desto mehr Schaden machen sie.* SPALTA nicht Schwarzork.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (1. Juli 2008)

Nun, daher es aus ihrem eigenen Munde kam, glaube ich auch, das er mehr Damage machen kann als ein DD.
Und -> je länger im Kampf desto mehr kann der Schwarzork den Gegner schwächen, nur so btw.

So far,
CriticaL


War is coming...


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Nun, daher es aus ihrem eigenen Munde kam, glaube ich auch, das er mehr Damage machen kann als ein DD.
> Und -> je länger im Kampf desto mehr kann der Schwarzork den Gegner schwächen, nur so btw.



Du sagst es jetzt doch selbst.....er schwächt ihn...dadurch macht er aber nicht mehr Schaden -.-


----------



## CriticaL Nero (1. Juli 2008)

Sagt wer? 

Wieso sollte er nicht mehr Schaden machen wenn er ihn Schwächt?

Wie gesagt, es kam aus dem Munde von EA Mythic, obs später auch so sein wird, kann ich nicht genau sagen.


So far,
CriticaL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


War is coming...


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> 
> Wieso sollte er nicht mehr Schaden machen wenn er ihn Schwächt?




Das sagt die Logik und das Archetyp Tank = weniger Damage als Archetyp DD. Finde dich damit ab.

Beispiel:
Ein Tank macht einen Schaden von 100, schwächt er einen Gegner bleibt sein Schaden bei 100, der wird nicht 120 nicht 140 und nicht 10000.
Das einzige was sich ändert ist das ein Gegner weniger verkraftet/öfter getroffen wird.

Er macht aber NICHT mehr Schaden als ein DD.
Falls ein Gegner geschwächt ist, dann ist er auch gegenüber dem DD geschwächt------>Tank/DD Verhältnis bleibt gleich.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Das ganze ist als eine Art interner Enrage geplant (nur für die Klassen des Schwarzen Garidsten/Eisenbrecher), um dafür zu sorgen das man sofort auf den Tank losgeht wenn man ihn in line of sight hat.
Allerdings wird dieser zustand nicht so schnell eintreten wie beim Spalta oder bei den anderen Primären DD klassen, er ist sozusagen die Strafe dafür das  man sich nicht zuerst um den Tank gekümmert hat, wenn du mit einem Heiler ankommst und es stehen dir mehrere Gegener gegenüber wirst du zwar etwas länger stehen aber du wirst zwangsläufig zu Boden geschickt, dann gibt es nämlich keinen alzugroßen Schutz für deine Verbündetetn.

Stell es dir als offene Auster vor, du bist der Panzer der zuerst weggemacht werden muss um an das weiche Fleisch zu kommen, (deine Verbündeten) sie können zwar direkt das Fleisch angreifen, riskieren aber das die Muschel ziemlich unsanft zupackt.

Als Schwarzork hast du sicherlich auch einige fiese zusätze die es dir ermöglichen für den gegener eine größtmögliche Bedrohung darzustellen.

Edith: ich merk gerade das ich wieder völlig am Thema vorbeigeschrieben hab.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (1. Juli 2008)

Nya, wenn du meinst das du besser bescheid weißt als EA Mythic selber, hf dabei.

Das is deine Meinung, aber nicht meine.

Ich beende die Diskussion mal bevor es im "mimimi" endet.

So far,
CriticaL

War is coming...


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Nya, wenn du meinst das du besser bescheid weißt als EA Mythic selber, hf dabei.
> 
> Das is deine Meinung, aber nicht meine.
> 
> Ich beende die Diskussion mal bevor es im "mimimi" endet.



1. Wenn du es nur so liest wie du möchtest, kann man dir nicht helfen

2. Deine Meinung ist Tank kann einen DD überholen was den Schaden angeht = falsch

3. Klingt eher nach "mir fällt keine sinnvolle Antwort ein"  und das mimimimi ....die Einstellung bitte im WoW Forum lassen.


----------



## Mordenai (1. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Nya, wenn du meinst das du besser bescheid weißt als EA Mythic selber, hf dabei.
> 
> Das is deine Meinung, aber nicht meine.
> 
> ...



Allein die Spielmechanik lässt nicht zu, dass ein schwergepanzerter Charakter (mit womöglich wesentlich mehr Hitpoints) mehr Schaden austeilen kann als dies ein weniger defensiver Charakter tut. 
Wäre dies der Fall würde das gesamte Balancing flöten gehen...

Tank: slow but powerful (bzgl. Schaden)
DD: rapid high damage

Wer unterm Strich mehr Schaden macht, steht hier zwar auch nicht, aber mit ein bischen gesundem Menschenverstand kann man sich auch das denken.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (1. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du es nur so liest wie du möchtest, kann man dir nicht helfen
> 
> 2. Deine Meinung ist Tank kann einen DD überholen was den Schaden angeht = falsch
> 
> 3. Klingt eher nach "mir fällt keine sinnvolle Antwort ein"  und das mimimimi ....die Einstellung bitte im WoW Forum lassen.



Genau sowas wollt ich eigl. vermeiden. Da fängt das geflame an. Und weder bin ich im WoW Forum aktiv / aktiv gewesen oder spiele WoW.
Du kannst dich ya ins WoW Forum verziehen, ich werds nicht tun.

MfG
CriticaL

War is coming...


----------



## Moagim (1. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Genau sowas wollt ich eigl. vermeiden. Da fängt das geflame an. Und weder bin ich im WoW Forum aktiv / aktiv gewesen oder spiele WoW.
> Du kannst dich ya ins WoW Forum verziehen, ich werds nicht tun.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Flamen geht anders. 
Ich bin ganz ruhig der einzige der hier mit  "mimimimi" und "verziehen" anfängt bist du.

 Nya, wenn du meinst das du besser bescheid weißt als EA Mythic selber, hf dabei.
Solche Sätze sind einfach nur bodenlos Arrogant. Du sprichst nicht für EA Mythic sondern interpretierst nur einige Sachen.
Aufgrund des Spielprinzips interpretierst du sie aber falsch.


----------



## Switchdabitch (2. Juli 2008)

Es ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich einfach zu erklären wie das gemeint is das ein Tank mehr dmg anrichten kann als ein Dmg Dealor

DDs sind leichter gepanzert als ein tank, ergo wird mal eher auf ihn gehen als auf den Tank, ergo haut zwar der DD schnell viel schaden raus, verreckt aber schneller.

Unterm Strich wird dann rauskommen das sie über die Gesamte Zeit hinweg gleich viel Dmg gemacht haben

Anders verhält es sich wenn man den Tank focused, dann kann der DD durchgehend Dmg machen können und wird so dem Tank dmg technisch davonziehn


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Siehe "endlose Diskusion mit Blackstorm666"


*Achtung nur erfundene Werte um das Verhältnis zu verdeutlichen*

Kampf gegen Mobs:
Tank schlägt zu (starker Hieb) 60....Pause......Pause....Pause...Tank schlägt zu (starker Hieb) 60 = 5 Sekunden 120 Schaden

Nahkampf DD haut zu 40 ....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40.....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40.....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40.....= 5 Sekunden 200 Schaden.


Situation Tank vs Nahkampf DD

Tank haut zu volle 50 dmg kommen durch....pause pause pause...wieder volle 50 durch = 100 Dmg in 5 Sekunden

Nahkampf DD haut zu 10 kommen durch.....etc.... 50 Dmg in 5 Sekunden

Der Tank hat VIEL mehr Lebensenergie als der Nahkampf DD = nahkampf DD sehr stark im Nachteil


----------



## Switchdabitch (2. Juli 2008)

So kann mans auch sehn, Schere Stein Papier

Erfunden aber leicht möglich

Meele DD < Tank 
Meele DD > Range DD
Range DD > Tanks
Healer = Tanks, Range DD, Meele DD

Ich vermuts halt mal so rein


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Juli 2008)

> Range DD <- - - - - - - - Heiler
> v _____________________ ^
> v _____________________ ^
> v _____________________ ^
> ...



Aus der endlosdiskusion mit Blackstorm666, ich mag es langsam mich selbst zu zitieren ^^

Tanks machen Melee DDler nieder da diese nicht genug schaden bekommen, die Heiler haben keine besonders hohe Rüstung, da dürfen die Melees die Sau rauslassen, Heiler sind zum Teil Fernkämpfer oder Nahkämpfer mit der Möglichkeit zu Heilen und verhindern so den Schaden der Range DDler, und die Range DDler machen aus den Schwerfälligen Tanks ein Nadelkissen, oder ein geschmolzenes Stück Metal, bevor sie nah genug herangekommen sind um eine Bedrohung darzustellen.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

So siehts aus, das ist halt die Auslese von WAR. 
Jeder hat Opfer und jeder ist für einen Opfer, ganz einfach.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Genau das gefällt mir daran, somit lässt sich schon mal eine Art Arenasystem in WAR verhindern, da Arena bei WoW bedeutet das jede Kombo jede Kombo schlagen müsste, aber so kann schon mal nicht jede Kombo gegen jede gewinnen, nur wenn sie absolut gleich wären und dann entscheidet halt der besser Spieler.


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Aus der endlosdiskusion mit Blackstorm666, ich mag es langsam mich selbst zu zitieren ^^
> 
> Tanks machen Melee DDler nieder da diese nicht genug schaden bekommen, die Heiler haben keine besonders hohe Rüstung, da dürfen die Melees die Sau rauslassen, Heiler sind zum Teil Fernkämpfer oder Nahkämpfer mit der Möglichkeit zu Heilen und verhindern so den Schaden der Range DDler, und die Range DDler machen aus den Schwerfälligen Tanks ein Nadelkissen, oder ein geschmolzenes Stück Metal, bevor sie nah genug herangekommen sind um eine Bedrohung darzustellen.




Das ist einer sher gute beschreibung die man auch mal richtig versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn man sagen muss dass ein tank nicht immer das opfer für einen Range DD sein muss weil sobald der tank vor dem Range DD steht hat der ja (sofern er nicht den gegener irgendewie "stunnen" kann um abstand zu gewinnen) schlehcte karten weil er halt durch seine "schlechte" rüstung schnell das down geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (15. August 2008)

Spar Dir die Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestimmte Alter (ob zu jung oder zu alt) sind nicht aufnahmefähig.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> Das ist einer sher gute beschreibung die man auch mal richtig versteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja die Fernkampfklasse muss ja nur in bewegung bleiben und sie haben auch Stunns wenn man die Videos von War betrachtet die offiziell sind, so hat der Feuermagier einen fesselungseffekt der eine Charklasse festhält, und so kommen dann halt Tanks zb nicht rann.



Hocke schrieb:


> Spar Dir die Mühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falscher Thread warscheinlich ^^


----------



## Nebelvater (18. August 2008)

Peinliche Frage, aber kann man auch umskillen, oder bleibt der Pfad den man wählt für immer? 

Ich unwissendes Ding...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. August 2008)

Man kann umskillen.


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Man kann umskillen.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gramir (27. August 2008)

Interessante Diskussionsrunde hier und jede Menge Informationen dazu. Aber das sich immer wieder einige angreifen müssen. tze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sparrt euch das für die Schlacht auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powerplayer1 (30. August 2008)

Also nachdem ich die Videos gesehn hab bestärkt es mich noch mehr den zu spielen....der Damage ist echt nicht ohne. Grad im Szenario hat der etliche weggedroschen....und nicht nur Stoffies.. Echt super der Char. Dazu noch ein guter Tank...

Gruß


----------



## sebiprotago (5. September 2008)

Ha, man merkt doch gleich, dass man hier im Orkforum ist. Noch keine Gegner in Sicht, dann muss man eben untereinander Kopfnüsse verteilen :-D


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (6. September 2008)

Möcht mal schnell was ablassen:
Ein TANK (zu engl. Panzer, etc.) ist dazu gedacht die NPC-Gegner bzw. im PvP/RvR usw. die Player auf sich zu ziehen um es so den DD's (zu engl. Damage Dealer!!!) zu ermöglichen DAMAGE!!! (zu deutsch: Schaden) zu machen...
Also zergt hier nicht wer mehr Dmg macht, Teamwork ftw!!!


----------



## Rezy87 (8. September 2008)

habs über die suche jetzt nicht gefunden. wollte fragen ob es in warhammer bzw. beim schwarz ork / chosen  eine art charge gibt wie in wow beim krieger. oder kann man ansonsten bis zum tod gekitet werden *g*


----------



## Moagim (8. September 2008)

Rezy87 schrieb:


> habs über die suche jetzt nicht gefunden. wollte fragen ob es in warhammer bzw. beim schwarz ork / chosen  eine art charge gibt wie in wow beim krieger. oder kann man ansonsten bis zum tod gekitet werden *g*



Gibt die Fähigeit juggernaut = Alle Verlangsamungseffekte aufheben. Mit einer Taktik kann man das auch öfter einsetzen als normalerweise. Ist schon möglich auszubrechen.

Allerdings das Anstürmen wie in WoW...naja es ist teilweise drin, aber das hat JEDE Klasse.
Du hast eine Sprintenfähigkeit glaube die ist derzeit bei 30 sekunden cool down. Wenn du das einsetzt, kannst du den Abstand zum Fernkämpfer schnell auf 0 bringen, das kostet alle Aktionspunkte.
Das ganze ist aber sinnlos wenn du in der Zeit einen Verlangsamungseffekt abbekommst. 

Man kann als Tank aber auch im laufen Äxte werfen.....macht zwar nur 70 dmg aber falls der Gegner unter 10% fällt und du ihm das in den Rücken wirfst = der wurf crittet mit 700-800 und der flüchtende ist platt.
Eine Art Hinrichten wenn man so will.

Fernkämpfer sind einem Tank zwar generell überlegen, aber wenn sie keinen Abstand halten können haben sie keine Chance.
Meist versucht man bei Fernkämpfern die Sichtlinie zu unterbrechen. Drauf zu rennen ist eher ne schlechte Idee.


----------



## Recc (8. September 2008)

Rezy87 schrieb:


> habs über die suche jetzt nicht gefunden. wollte fragen ob es in warhammer bzw. beim schwarz ork / chosen  eine art charge gibt wie in wow beim krieger. oder kann man ansonsten bis zum tod gekitet werden *g*



nope der black ork hat keine


aber der chaosbarb ^^

Charge! 
Buff
Core Ability	Level 40
No cost	
No range
Instant cast	
30s cooldown
You charge into the thick of battle, increasing your run speed by 50 for 7 seconds. If you use any abilities, this effect will immediately end.

(das ist NICHT die sprinten fähigkeit!! die hier is n tick schneller und kostet KEINE aktionspunkte!!)


----------



## Hannes1887 (9. September 2008)

habe in WoW mit leidenschaft 2 Jahre einen Orckrieger gespielt und wollte dies in WAR wieder, aber die Chargefunktion wird mir fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (10. September 2008)

Mich interessiert welche Stats für den Schwarzork am wichtigsten sind. Ich habe mir ein paar Items aus der Beta angeguckt und gesehen, dass Widerstand eines dieser Attribute ist. Wie wirkt sich Widerstand genau aus? (so wie Resilience oder Defrating in WoW?) Und welche Attribute sind noch für den Schwarzork relevant?


----------



## Freebs (10. September 2008)

Also ich bin begeistert vom Ork. 20cm Kopf 2,80m Oberkörper, 30cm Bein. GEIL!

Die Fähigkeiten und das Plan-System ist genial. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich im Moment keine Probleme mit sämtlichen anderen Klassen habe, was vielleicht daran liegt, dass ich auch erst Level 8 bin. Die einzige Klasse die mich nerven sind Heiler, die ich aufgrund des geringeren Damage nicht wirklich kaputt bekomme. Gegen jeden anderen Gegner habe ich mit meiner Monströsen Axt die Nase vorn.


----------



## DAmado (10. September 2008)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Mikell (12. September 2008)

Was ich bisher nicht konnte, war es, Waffen im Kampf zu wechseln. Bei bedarf auf ne 2Hand zu wechseln wäre noch recht nett.

Bzw, kann es sein das nur der zwerkTANK einen Snare hat? Hab beim Choosen oder Ork noch keinen entdeckt...und der Zwersch bekommt den ja schon bei level 4, nerft voll im PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezy87 (16. September 2008)

weiß jemand ab wann man mitm schwarzork nen knockback bekommt? die komischen zwerge schlagen einen als nieder. und bin mir sicher gelesen zu haben, dass der schwarzork auch einen niederschlagen und oder knockback bekommt. im da härteste pfad gibts zwar ne taktik die ziele dann etwas nach hinten wegschlägt, aber wars das schon? bzw. muss man sich solange durchbeißen? *g*


----------



## Zwergili (17. September 2008)

Hm versteh die ganze Diskusion nicht.
Spiele selber einen Eisenbrecher und den Schwarzork nur bis lvl 8 gespielt.
Wenn man mal vom 1v1 ausgeht und den Eisenbrecher oder den Schwarzork nimmt finde ich kommt doch folgendes raus:
Meele DD = Opferklasse wenn im selben LvL .
Noch keinen Kampf gehabt wo ich unter 50% war bis so ein Chaosbarbar etc pp umgefallen ist.
Schwarzork vs Eisenbrecher = 50 50 Chance wo meist das Equi entscheidet.
Squirgtreiber = Opferklasse wenn man den rann kommt. Fängt der sich seinen ersten 40% Snare kann er vom Prinziep aufhören zu kämpfen.
Die komischen Caster Jungs brauchen Sichtfeld.
Wenn man ihnen das nicht gibt und sich vorher strategisch 30% -60% Schaden einfängt so das der Caster meint der Kampf ging an ihn und man mit vollen AP und Groll dann an ihn rann kommt wars das für die mit wenigen Schlägen.
Ansonsten habe ich aber auch noch kein Caster gesehen der mich auf Range umgeflext hat im selben Lvl. Dafür hat der Tank einfach zu viel HP .
DER EINZIGE wahre 1v1 IMBA Char ist der Goblin Schamane und der Runenpriester.
Selbst wenn die 1-2 lvl unter einem sind verliert man vs gut gespielte da der Groll sowie die AP nicht ausreichen um soviel Burst Dmg rauszuhauen damit die umfallen im 1v1. Da können die Meele DD gewiss punkten weil die höhere DMG spitzen haben und so evtl emhr Schaden machen als der Hot + Singel Heal dem Heiler bringt.
Alle andern Klassen würde ich mal behaupten Situationsabhängig vs range DD´ler natürlich Schwarzork + Eisenbrecher > ALL.
Selbes Lvl vorrausgesetzt und man muss halt rankommen.
So Situationen wie man selbst ist im Tal Range DD auf einem Berg und hat freies Schussfeld gibts halt nur fliehen oder sterben.
Und in Szenarien gibts nichts was an den DMG Output von Schwarzorks und Eisenbrecher mit Heiler im Rücken rann kommt.
Mag sein das die DD´ler mehr Output DMG Spitzen haben aber meiner ist Konstant und auf lange dauer. Gibt Szenarien wo ich nicht einmal sterbe und die DD Klassen neben mir 10 mal und mehr wieder angelaufen kommen.
Wenn so ein Szenario endet stehen meistens die Tanks an Nr1-3 des gesamten verteilten Schadens.
Kein DD´ler weil die werden kurz mit 2 Tanks angelaufen gesnaret und umgeflext da kommt kein Heiler gegen an.
Wogegen man einen Tank nur im 3er+ AT umhaut wenn er konstant Heilung bekommt.
Und da die Heiler immer bei den Range DD Klassen stehen die alles wegassisten was sich in deren nähe befindet find ich das beste PvP Schwein ist der Tank oder der Runenpriester/Schamie.
Das kommt rechnerisch evtl nicht ganz hin und das konzept wäre wohl das ein Range DD´ler eine echte bedrohung für einen Tank darstellt was sie im normall fall aber nicht.

Open PvP 1v1 schlussfolgere ich daraus :
Tank > ALL auser Schamie/Runi
Und alles andere kommt es auf das Zusammenspiel halt an.
Schon 5er Gruppen zerlegt in 2v5 aber auch schon derbe im 6v3 aufs Mowl bekommen.
Und das ist eher der Reiz an dem Spiel das man zusammen eine Kampfeinheit bildet wo die stärkere Gruppe gewinnt.
Ich hoffe das im Endgame sich sowas entwickeln wird wie 6v6 so ala DAOC 8v8 Zonen.
Und es nicht auf großes Rudelbumsen immer drauf raus läuft wo der größere Zerg gewinnt.

So Just my 2 Cents.
MfG 
Balodil PvP Averland


----------



## Zwergili (17. September 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> Was ich bisher nicht konnte, war es, Waffen im Kampf zu wechseln. Bei bedarf auf ne 2Hand zu wechseln wäre noch recht nett.
> 
> Bzw, kann es sein das nur der zwerkTANK einen Snare hat? Hab beim Choosen oder Ork noch keinen entdeckt...und der Zwersch bekommt den ja schon bei level 4, nerft voll im PvP
> 
> ...




Der Elf Tank ala Schwertmeister hat auch einen Snare.
Würde mich wundern wenn ihr keinen habt.


----------



## Dashy (18. September 2008)

> Hm versteh die ganze Diskusion nicht.
> Spiele selber einen Eisenbrecher und den Schwarzork nur bis lvl 8 gespielt.
> Wenn man mal vom 1v1 ausgeht und den Eisenbrecher oder den Schwarzork nimmt finde ich kommt doch folgendes raus:
> Meele DD = Opferklasse wenn im selben LvL .
> ...



Da hast du verdammt recht, mein lieber Blackork ist jezt auf level 14 mit 5k Hp im Schlachtfeld und nem knappen 50-60% dmg absorb.
Kurz und Bündig:
Ich rannte gestern in knapp 10 Leute und tötete 5 davon ehe ich dann den Löffel abgab xD


----------

